# Java Übungsaufgaben



## javastartup (10. Nov 2011)

Hallo!
Um mich auf eine Klausurvorzubereiten brauche ich Übungsaufgaben für Programmierer mit Grundkenntnissen können ruhig später auch ein wenig komplizierter sein.
Beispiele wären: Wie konstruiere ich ein soziales Netzwerk oder eine Fußballtabelle usw...

Meine Bitte deshalb:
Hat jemand von euch aus irgendeinem Unikurs oder solche Aufgaben mit Lösungen und kann mir die zukommen lassen?

Grüße und im voraus schonmal danke!


----------



## Fab1 (10. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt zwar nicht die geforderten Aufgaben von dir, vielleicht ist allerdings trotzdem was dabei. Hier die Links von meinem Übungsaufgaben Ordner:

Java-Programmieraufgaben / Java-Übungsaufgaben - Übersicht
Java-Aufgaben | tutego
Project Euler
Aktuelle Aufgaben - Programmieraufgaben.ch
University of Tübingen: Java Übungen
Spezifikationen und Lsungen - eprog.sourceforge.net
gkrueger.com - Java Programming Assignments
Java Tutorial interaktiv - Programmieren lernen mit Java

viel Spaß damit, ich hoffe es ist was dabei.


----------

